# can I remove everything?



## thefuzz (Jun 20, 2006)

So I have a iBook G4 and I want to download World of WarCraft on to it but first I want to know if after I've loaded the game on to my iBook and played it for a while can I then remove the game from the hard drive and every thing else the game put on the computer. I was also wandering if there was any way to know for shur that everting had been removed from the laptop. Is the only way to being shur that it's totally removed from your computer wiping your hard drive? 

             thanks.


----------



## simbalala (Jun 20, 2006)

AppZapper is a simple solution for you. 

http://appzapper.com/

It's free for the first five deletions.


----------



## thefuzz (Jun 20, 2006)

great.. thanks... I've never herd of this befor. Does it work well in your opinion?


----------



## simbalala (Jun 20, 2006)

thefuzz said:
			
		

> great.. thanks... I've never herd of this befor. Does it work well in your opinion?


It works fine for me. You can find and dig out all the stuff that gets installed when you load a program if you're careful and know where to look but AppZapper does it all for you and shows you what it's doing.

It's a lot quicker than doing it yourself.


----------



## ex2bot (Jun 21, 2006)

You can also delete the World of Warcraft folder and then click on Spotlight and search for "World Warcraft". Delete anything you find. And search for "Blizzard". Delete any .plist files.

** Be very careful when deleting files. **

Doug


----------



## thefuzz (Jun 21, 2006)

> You can also delete the World of Warcraft folder and then click on Spotlight and search for "World Warcraft". Delete anything you find. And search for "Blizzard". Delete any .plist files.




But by doing it that way can you be shure that you have deleted everthing?


----------



## thefuzz (Jun 21, 2006)

now I've looked at some reviews on appzapper and found many people say that it works better for drag and drop items. I've also herd that it can often miss things like the supporting files and frameworks. Is this true?


----------



## fryke (Jun 21, 2006)

It certainly was true for the initial version of the app. Haven't looked into it since, because a) I'm intelligent enough to find the files I need to delete and b) I don't really install that much stuff that needs deleting.


----------



## ex2bot (Jun 22, 2006)

thefuzz:

I can't absolutely guarantee you will delete everything, but if you search for "Warcraft" you will be able to delete every file and folder with Warcraft in the filename. And Blizzard makes World of Warcraft, so if you search for "Blizzard" you'll delete any file that has the company name in its filename.

Just make sure they are deleted. 

Another thing you might try is making another user (System Preferences>Accounts) for games. Log in as that user, install the game, and when you want to delete everything follow the directions above about using Spotlight, searching and deleting. AND delete that games user you created. 

Okay, I have to say you have got me curious. Are you willing to tell us why you want to wipe all traces of WoW? Is it a work machine? Excuse me for asking. Curiosity killed the cat, so to speak.

Doug


----------

